# Silk harness



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get one?
My girls coats are soo long that no matter what harness I've tried, they are a matted mess. I do brush them out immediately after their walks which helps, it's my dog walker who lacks in the grooming department. So on my work days, by the time I get home...they are so matted. Help!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one?
> My girls coats are soo long that no matter what harness I've tried, they are a matted mess. I do brush them out immediately after their walks which helps, it's my dog walker who lacks in the grooming department. So on my work days, by the time I get home...they are so matted. Help!


You might try a silk or satin chamise or cami to put under the harness. It may be easier to find or have made.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> You might try a silk or satin chamise or cami to put under the harness. It may be easier to find or have made.


Brilliant idea, Walter :thumbsup: 
Not that my dog walker wld put one them on before their walks. That said, if I could find a silk or satin shirt that they didnt matt with, I could always keep it on thru out the day.
Have you or anyone else seen silk cami's for our dogs before?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> wkomorow said:
> 
> 
> > You might try a silk or satin chamise or cami to put under the harness. It may be easier to find or have made.
> ...


Luck is not a cami type of guy, so I haven't been looking.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Luck is not a cami type of guy, so I haven't been looking.


Lol...yea...I kind of figured that :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I made my guys satin camie's. They have short hair but they will still mat under the arms if they don't have them on. I would send you a picture but I can't remember how to insert a photo.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lynda said:


> I made my guys satin camie's. They have short hair but they will still mat under the arms if they don't have them on. I would send you a picture but I can't remember how to insert a photo.


Thanks Lynda...I would love to see a picture if you can find one. So, do you think if they were left on all day, they would mat with their coats being so long? I just don't see my dog walker being too happy dressing them every day...I would be afraid she would quit, lol.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Lynda...I would love to see a picture if you can find one. So, do you think if they were left on all day, they would mat with their coats being so long? I just don't see my dog walker being too happy dressing them every day...I would be afraid she would quit, lol.


I have a picture. I tried to insert it into the message but I couldn't. I have either forgotten how or my computer is not acting right. When I click on the icon, "insert imagine" It says to "please enter the URL of my imagine. Is that something new?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lynda said:


> I have a picture. I tried to insert it into the message but I couldn't. I have either forgotten how or my computer is not acting right. When I click on the icon, "insert imagine" It says to "please enter the URL of my imagine. Is that something new?


Oh gosh...maybe Walter will chime in. I am the most computer challenged person there is. I usually attach pix and hope for the best!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

lynda said:


> I have a picture. I tried to insert it into the message but I couldn't. I have either forgotten how or my computer is not acting right. When I click on the icon, "insert imagine" It says to "please enter the URL of my imagine. Is that something new?


Lynda, first click on advanced that then click on the thing that looks like a paperclip. You want add an attachment not add image. If you have a problem let me know and you can email the pic to me and I will add it for you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Lynda, first click on advanced that then click on the thing that looks like a paperclip. You want add an attachment not add image. If you have a problem let me know and you can email the pic to me and I will add it for you.


Thanks Walter, I think I just had a "senior moment" actually they have become more like "senior hours" LOL


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Here are the pictures. They are made of satin. I've included a picture of Gigi wearing one. They are nothing more than simple little shirts with velcro closures.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lynda said:


> Here are the pictures. They are made of satin. I've included a picture of Gigi wearing one. They are nothing more than simple little shirts with velcro closures.
> 
> View attachment 249985
> 
> ...


Omg...too cute. I'll save this in case I can find someone to make them. My seamstress I normally use is ready to kill me, whereas I dropped off over 20 coats for her to take in that's too small for lacie, yet too big for Ling Ling, who doesn't fit in anything I have right now.
Thank you so much for taking the time to post these. It's such a great idea!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Lynda, first click on advanced that then click on the thing that looks like a paperclip. You want add an attachment not add image. If you have a problem let me know and you can email the pic to me and I will add it for you.


Thank you Walter...your the man!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Btw Lynda...GiGi is sooo adorable! She makes the perfect model!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gigi says "thank you" and so do I.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

What time of day does your dog walker come? (I am asking because I am still trying to figure out a good schedule for Luna and our dog walker)

Have you considered having your dog walker come in an just do a quick potty break and do lots of active play inside with them? Then you can walk them yourself when you can actually brush them out....

I had a dog walker come in for a long weekend with our old Cavalier and when I came back mats developed so badly I had to shave her ears and her bum down.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Luna&Me said:


> What time of day does your dog walker come? (I am asking because I am still trying to figure out a good schedule for Luna and our dog walker)
> 
> Have you considered having your dog walker come in an just do a quick potty break and do lots of active play inside with them? Then you can walk them yourself when you can actually brush them out....
> 
> I had a dog walker come in for a long weekend with our old Cavalier and when I came back mats developed so badly I had to shave her ears and her bum down.


My dog walker comes at noon, I leave at 8 a.m and my girls need to be walked. They are so used to walking a few miles a day that playing inside is not enough for them. I walk them again in the evenings, used to walk them before work but I'm much too lazy now :blush:
I do leave a brush for my walker but I realize that her idea of brushing and my idea are two different things. Most people don't understand about getting down to the root, and no matter how many lessons you may give someone, if they don't get, they just don't get it.
Anyway...I thought a silk harness or even a shirt wld help matters but apparently it's not a popular idea because they seem to be nonexistent on line to buy.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Have you looked in to Barkley Couture she uses satin to make her clothes not sure if you have to ask or not but it's worth mentioning Stassi the Zu wear dresses from her and Stassi is kept in a show length coat at all times but apparently she doesn't get matts and a plus for your walker is the clothes double as a harness so your walker would just attach the leash to the D-ring on top on the dress. Other sites that could be helpful too are Esty and BaxterBoo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dream Brandy said:


> Have you looked in to Barkley Couture she uses satin to make her clothes not sure if you have to ask or not but it's worth mentioning Stassi the Zu wear dresses from her and Stassi is kept in a show length coat at all times but apparently she doesn't get matts and a plus for your walker is the clothes double as a harness so your walker would just attach the leash to the D-ring on top on the dress. Other sites that could be helpful too are Esty and BaxterBoo


Thank you. I just went to Barkley couture and wow...some very glamorous dresses. My girls are the rough and tumble kind of girls. They would ruin a dress in an afternoon, lol.
So, I've looked many times on etsy and I can only find collars made of silk. I know someone makes harnesses because a friend had gotten some but she has since passed on, so unfortunately I can not ask her.
The silk tees are the next best thing but even with a d-ring...I don't think they would be secure enough to walk them every day.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Joanne!
You could try Etsy, if you haven't already.
I ordered from a vendor there and was very happy, but she seems to no longer be active.
I did a quick search and found this one:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/518237442/dupioni-silk-step-in-harness-wswarovski?ref=related-3


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Joanne!
> You could try Etsy, if you haven't already.
> I ordered from a vendor there and was very happy, but she seems to no longer be active.
> I did a quick search and found this one:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/518237442/dupioni-silk-step-in-harness-wswarovski?ref=related-3


Yea :aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:
I can't tell you how many times I have checked etsy and nothing has come up. I believe this is the same woman a yorkie forum was talking about but no one added her contact.
Thank you soo much! I will message her now! Hopefully, this helps the matting issue.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh good! I hope it helps.
I had one for my Lhasa, and it really helped with the matting under his arms.
Good luck!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Oh good! I hope it helps.
> I had one for my Lhasa, and it really helped with the matting under his arms.
> Good luck!


Thank you!!


----------

